# post pic



## Grapes (Oct 21, 2016)

hows one post a pic?

I go to advanced mode - click the button to input the IMG tags and past the link. it comes up as just a little icon. am i missing somthing? are gifs supported?


----------



## Grapes (Oct 21, 2016)

never mind - i got it. gotta link to the image not the page.


----------

